# Why would you do this?



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100028585060093/posts/592976508331846




My question is WHY?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Because he is wearing a flat brim hat


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks to me like it was a triple dog dare


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Probably has something to do with the fact that he's wearing a hat with the state of Texas on it. Having lived there for a while, some Texans will do just about anything to provide their manhood. Funny to watch!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Airborne said:


> Because he is wearing a flat brim hat


Just imagine the kind of things he would do if his ears were tucked inside it


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

For the same reason kayakers would drink a beer out of their neoprene sock after flipping in a rapid. 

Get too many guys together, alcohol or not, and the odds of doing something asinine go way up.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

hunting777 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/100028585060093/posts/592976508331846
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I agree that the best things in life are silly.


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

CPAjeff said:


> Probably has something to do with the fact that he's wearing a hat with the state of Texas on it. Having lived there for a while, some Texans will do just about anything to provide their manhood. Funny to watch!


I don't know this yet. It seems that I need to understand more about Texans.


----------

